# 3/12 New Orleans Hornets - Milwaukee Bucks



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Saturday, March 12th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *
























*(13-47) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








----------








*Milwaukee Bucks*
*(25-35)*



*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Chris Andersen #12 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Speedy Claxton #5 | Casey Jacobsen #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10






*Milwaukee Bucks Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Michael Redd #22 
Maurice Williams #25 
*Frontcourt:*
Desmond Mason #24 
Joe Smith #8 
Dan Gadzuric #50

*Key Subs:*






















Marcus Fizer #21 | Toni Kukoc #7 | Erick Strickland #20 





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*J.R. Smith #23<-> Michael Redd #22*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

The Bucks are doing good lately but nevertheless, I predict a win for us, because we do good as well!
My prediction:
Hornets 89
*-*
Bucks 82


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Hornets 96
Bucks 99


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 86
Bucks 81


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets-88
bucks-83


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Hornets 90
Bucks 89


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=148998


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

We won.

Hornets 111
Bucks 107


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I like the facts that we have a better home record than Milwaukee's away record and Milwaukee was playing back to back.
Nice win! We really play as a team with 7 players in double figures!!!

Boxscore 

Recap


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

they killed it fam, almost a double digit scoring out put from everyebioyd. win numba 14 biatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

We almost blew the lead in the fourth. The outcome was a little too close for me. At least we were able to pull it out. Notice J.R. hit those free throws in the 4th. Scott's reaction was funny after he hit them.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

111-107 Hornets

_Results of Guess the Score:_
*DwyaneWade4MVP - 47
B Dizzle - 23, but DQ'd
Pacers Fan - 51
Tooeasy - 47
Jermaniac Fan - 39

WINNER: Jermaniac Fan

:djparty:*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

All of us were way of in guessing the score, Jermaniac Fan won with 39...I had 47, Jermaniac Fan, I rep you!


----------

